# 98' Altima's Head Unit in a B14 Sentra



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

I've seing here somebody who has a 98' Altima's Head Unit installed in their B14, but I can't found any pic or link.

Please help me, I like my father's Altima's H/U and want to know about this radio wiring 'cause I could get one of these.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I don't see why it wouldn't work. The DIN is the same size and I'm sure the wire connectors are the same as well (or close). So what's the problem?


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> I don't see why it wouldn't work. The DIN is the same size and I'm sure the wire connectors are the same as well (or close). So what's the problem?


Antenna connectors are not the same, Mex Sentras have antennas at the roof, with a regular motorola connector, Altima has the powered & rear window antennas so the connector is too different, I'm not sure if I can get an adaptor here.

About the wires, I've to disconnect both car's stereo to check 'em... My father is not gonna be so happy so I've to do when he were out.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ya, I've sen adaptors. I'm surprised they're not both the same


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> ya, I've sen adaptors. I'm surprised they're not both the same


I will disconnect both radios and check 'em post pics and tell ya all


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

As long as the altima doesn't have a factory amplifier or Bose system, you'll be ok. Go to an audio shop and get an antenna adaptor (Metra part # 40NI20).


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

SentraStyleEMW said:


> As long as the altima doesn't have a factory amplifier or Bose system, you'll be ok. Go to an audio shop and get an antenna adaptor (Metra part # 40NI20).


If I could  It's not so easy to get these kindda parts here at Mexico, I guess somebody sold them

Thanks anyway.. It's a non Bose system or without external amplifier


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

You should be able to buy antenna adapters at Walmart for like 3 bucks, I know I did


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

*Have you guys seing where I live?????*



Sanyo said:


> You should be able to buy antenna adapters at Walmart for like 3 bucks, I know I did


I'm not a :dumbass: I know where can I found there at USA but in Mexico this kindda antenna adaptors are not so popular, VW antenna adaptors are easy to find but Nissan ones are strange things.

I know i can find but I'll have to do a large search.


----------

